
Regolith Linux – A desktop with less visual bullshit - kgilmer
http://Regolith-linux.org
======
mastrsushi
Is there a way to disable gaps within Regolith? I have i3 with ubuntu and I
love the extensions these guys have added to it. However i never understood
the functional benefit of having them. My favorite part about a tiling wm is
making use of space, not wasting it.

~~~
kgilmer
Hi mastrsushi, super-+ and super-- interactively change the size of the gaps
and they go to zero. You can edit the i3 config as well to hard set them at 0.

~~~
kgilmer
I have added a screenshot to regolith-linux.org that shows a workspace without
gaps.

------
GreaterFool
Looks cool! But Gnome control center is kinda terrible. I'm on Ubuntu and if I
want to connect to my bluetooth headphones I have to use bluetoothctl. The
Gnome control panel is a joke and doesn't work. Same for wifi. The widget
works but the control panel doesn't

~~~
mises
Look into blueman; works great for me.

~~~
GreaterFool
It's pretty good, thanks!

------
rashkov
I like the visual design of the desktop as well as the website for it. The
choice of key bindings seems good too — I like that the app launcher is bound
to win+space, because I’ve always mentally thought of it as being similar to
apple’s OS X finder. The documentation seems well written and should get
people on their way. Hopefully this gets some people over the learning curve
of i3 and into a place where they can enjoy its great power and minimalism.

------
jeromescuggs
it's as if the heavens took pity on my recently jumping from debian flavors
with desktop environments straight into arch flavors with tiling window
managers, and decided to throw me a bone. baby steps.

i've had alot of fun with this for the past few days, i suspect i am not the
only person who has used ubuntu almost exclusively since the buzz surrounding
it bubbled up to the more normie/casual parts of the internet a decade ago.
yeah i've played with debian proper on my pi, and i almost exclusively work
from the terminal in ubuntu, but i still found something like the move to an
arch distro, or manually setting up i3 to replace the ubuntu DE's, to be out
of my grasp. extremely awesome effort here, and probably my new go-to OS.

~~~
kgilmer
Thanks for the kind words! Really appreciate hearing that you like Regolith.

------
bsg75
Having been testing Manjaro because of its really nice defaults in the i3
version, this is also very nice config on Xubuntu. Perhaps enough to become a
new Ubuntu variant, "Ibuntu" ?

------
yasserd99
I freaking love the idea.

Raw i3 sucks, you spend half of your time trying to configure Bluetooth,
wireless multi-screen support, etc..

Now I use Ubuntu Mate with i3wm support and it's awesome, will try this
Insha'allah.

~~~
kgilmer
Thanks!

------
lkschubert8
I'm a big fan of an i3(gaps) distro, but it's somewhat humorous to say
"without all the visual bullshit" and have compiz included.

~~~
kgilmer
I see your point. I guess my meaning was more about things on the screen,
rather than a lightweight GUI stack.

~~~
lkschubert8
Alright, that makes a lot more sense. Also I installed it this morning and I'm
a pretty big fan. I really like the idea to have a hotkey to show the main
hotkey commands. It's such a little quality of life thing that I think greatly
lowers the learning curve of i3.

------
addicted
This is really exciting, and something I am definitely gonna have to try.

It’s basically the custom setup I have right now, with a few enhancements (a
better wallpaper manager, better settings management, and st instead of gnome-
terminal, although never having tried st I’m not sure if that’s an improvement
or not).

Great effort by the creators.

------
rudilee
Does anyone know if there's something like this, but with sway and full
wayland instead?

~~~
ac130kz
Install Ubuntu minimal, build sway, install the packages they are using for
system configuration and basically you're done

------
kylecazar
I'm excited about this and am looking forward to giving it a try. I've been
looking for a minimalistic Xubuntu alternative recently -- not unhappy with
the latter besides minor grievances, but it's getting boring (perhaps a good
thing).

~~~
kgilmer
Great! Would love to get feedback on your experience!

------
addicted
One concern I have is that since I run my Linux instance in a VM inside
Windows, I prefer super being mapped to Alt as opposed to Win. Is this
possible in Regolith? Also are vim hjkl keybindings available for window
management?

~~~
kgilmer
Hi addicted, yes you can do both of those things by editing the i3 config
file. Details on the internals page of the site.

------
xisukar
Anybody knows how to set up the `Mod + ?` shortcut to bring the shortcuts? Do
they use a script for this?

~~~
kgilmer
Mod + / should bring up the shortcuts xisukar. The i3 config file binds to
those keys and toggle launches conky. If it's not working for you please file
an issue.

------
blueboo
huh? switching distros for a theme?

~~~
kgilmer
While I agree that Regolith is mostly "skin deep", there are some aspects that
transcend just theming, for example gnome integration. Regolith is not
intended as a replacement for those happy and comfortable with building
packages from source and hand tweaking configuration.

------
vondur
I’m getting errors trying to add the repo to 19.04. Any updates?

~~~
kgilmer
Follow this for updates: [https://github.com/regolith-linux/regolith-
desktop/issues/5](https://github.com/regolith-linux/regolith-desktop/issues/5)

------
HocusLocus
Operating desktop of choice for the new Lunar Earth Defense Missile Battery,

[https://archive.org/download/20160422TrumpEnergyLetterSC/201...](https://archive.org/download/20160422TrumpEnergyLetterSC/20180227%20David%20L.%20Goldfein%20letter%20SC.pdf)

